# Why do most guys put a VBox in a dump body?



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok well im just curious about why alot of guys i see put a vbox in a dump body.....
someone please inform me!

i have tailgate spreaders on all of our dump trucks and Vbox's in the pickups 
I like the fact that the dump trucks have a bigger capacity to hold salt Never had any problems!

LIKE THIS! haha


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Probably because alot of guys don't like having to lift their beds as they are sanding. Not sure as I own a V box in a pick up.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I would think it has to do with having to add central hydraulics to the trucks. Its cheaper to buy a V box spreader. I also don't like the idea of having to raise and lower the bed all the time while salting.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

i like the fact that my vbox is "standalone" meaning it's easy to put it in anything from pick-up to dump (interchangable) vs the under tail's where you need central hyd.system. Also i too don't like having to raise the box on dump while salting. However, i do like on the under tails, the fact that they hold/haul more material. I guess it all boils down to personal preference just like anything else.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

JpLawn;1168680 said:


> I would think it has to do with having to add central hydraulics to the trucks. Its cheaper to buy a V box spreader. I also don't like the idea of having to raise and lower the bed all the time while salting.


Yeah i guess it might be about raising the bed but most commercial trucks like dump trucks come with truck craft or Monroe dump bodies... perfect for a tailgate spreader because you dont have to do any mods

then all truckCraft spreaders are electric so its very easy to install.. Just hook it to the battery and run the wires


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a Truckcraft insert and spreader.......loved the unit......hated having to raise the bed all the time........and it was gravity down....so in very cold weather with an empty bed it would not come down.....


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

We bought a ex municipal truck this summer that has a vbox in it and i absolutely hate it, i would be able to get quite a bit more salt in the bed instead of that and i also hate trying to empty the thing it takes forever as well as trying to clean it out after we are done.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We do both, we have V boxes in small dumps and on flatbeds, we also have a Sweneson Electric Tailgate, NICE UNIT. but it is kind of a pain to raise the body, then lower the body to leave a lot, so as to clear wires. It is great for larger lots. We did not need to add central hydraulics as it's an eletric unit.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i never asked my buddies who drive for MoDot but i would think part of it is not allowing the driver to raise the bed and then forget and hit an overpass.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

xtreem3d;1168909 said:


> i never asked my buddies who drive for MoDot but i would think part of it is not allowing the driver to raise the bed and then forget and hit an overpass.


Yeah well in Michigan Mdot keeps their beds at a 45* angle while spreading salt..... so they dont hit overpasses! 
Also which i though was a good idea was in most of the trucks now are equipped with a sensor on the dump bed so when its in the air a light blinks in the cab reminding the driver that the bed is up....

I might install that is my dump trucks!
My guys are good about letting it down though but even so! Safety first!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Because spreading by hand gets old fast.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1170656 said:


> Because spreading by hand gets old fast.


It depends on how _mulch _you need to spread.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

V box spreaders put the exact same amount on from the time they are full untill the time they are empty. Snow on top of a loaded V box doesn't seem to bother it as much as in a dump body. Also it always seem salt freezes on the bottom of a dump body where a V box feeds from the bottom so there isn't a problem. The only time an undergate salter is better is when you have to unload it when something breaks. A hoist is much better then shovelling. Personally I'd never run a undergate salter as they are a just a PITA for the type of work we do. A hydraulic V box is the best spreader hands down.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1170678 said:


> It depends on how _mulch _you need to spread.


How Mulch is to Mulch to spread by hand.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Matson Snow;1170734 said:


> How Mulch is to Mulch to spread by hand.....


If it's a small load I do it by hand, if it's a big one I call the wife.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1170741 said:


> If it's a small load I do it by hand, if it's a big one I call the wife.


:laughing::laughing:...She has a Strong Back.....


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The tailgate spreaders up till a couple years ago required central hydro. which is a good size cost if the truck is not equipped. We just got our first dump with a hydro tailgate for this season. This has been my impression; the electric v box we have used in the past are pretty much brainless, turn a switch on & go. The undergate requires a little more thought. I already fired one guy that claimed to know how to use it, but didnt have a clue, he wouldnt drive with the bed up, etc.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1170700 said:


> V box spreaders put the exact same amount on from the time they are full untill the time they are empty. Snow on top of a loaded V box doesn't seem to bother it as much as in a dump body. Also it always seem salt freezes on the bottom of a dump body where a V box feeds from the bottom so there isn't a problem. The only time an undergate salter is better is when you have to unload it when something breaks. A hoist is much better then shovelling. Personally I'd never run a undergate salter as they are a just a PITA for the type of work we do. A hydraulic V box is the best spreader hands down.


im very surprised to here you say that. I totaly agree with the more consistant flow on the v box, and lifting the box up and down is a pita, but i have had plenty of frozen v boxes, and i didnt like it at the time. the salt does stick to the dump body, but i never had it to the point of freezing up and not being able to spread it. I don't think i would ever again own or run a v box after having the under tailgate for what we use it for.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

IDOT runs mostly v boxes for the overpass reason.
Do a search and you will find some IDOT trucks with the box on one side of the overpass and the truck on the other....

All of my 5 yards have tailgate salters. It is a PITA to raise and lower as you go. But if you know your route (overhanging objects) and get a good feel when the pan starts to get low, you will be fine. I also pre-wet in the salter pan so that is nice too.

My 2 small trucks (1 dump) I have v boxes.
Simply because there are part time guys operating the equipment and in the past we have had a 1 ton dump with a tailgate salter go to heck because it was constantly overloaded.
Also when I need the dump to haul snow or be set up for chipping, you unplug the connection and lift it out and you're ready for the next task.


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

JD Dave;1170700 said:


> V box spreaders put the exact same amount on from the time they are full untill the time they are empty. Snow on top of a loaded V box doesn't seem to bother it as much as in a dump body. Also it always seem salt freezes on the bottom of a dump body where a V box feeds from the bottom so there isn't a problem. The only time an undergate salter is better is when you have to unload it when something breaks. A hoist is much better then shovelling. Personally I'd never run a undergate salter as they are a just a PITA for the type of work we do. A hydraulic V box is the best spreader hands down.


I totally agree, I prefer our V-Boxes over our tailgate. Consistent flow, regardless of the operator.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Old thread. But would you go with a eletric tailgate or hyd. on the dump truck.....the dump truck does have hyd to hook up. And why


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

viper881;1310583 said:


> Old thread. But would you go with a eletric tailgate or hyd. on the dump truck.....the dump truck does have hyd to hook up. And why


Hydraulic if your truck is already setup for it. It will last for years with with few or no problems.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

viper881;1310583 said:


> Old thread. But would you go with a eletric tailgate or hyd. on the dump truck.....the dump truck does have hyd to hook up. And why





JD Dave;1310591 said:


> Hydraulic if your truck is already setup for it. It will last for years with with few or no problems.


i would agree with JD DAVE As long as your truck is already set up with that feature. I know guys who have spent over 7k in adding that feature, Then you have to but the actual spreader so thats AT LEASE 5k for a new one.. So just my random numbers add up to 12k For a salt spreader..... For that cost you could buy TWO TC replacement tailgate spreaders NEW. I have both very nice setups.

I have the hydro on my HEIL Dump bed, that was already setup for hydros when i bought it. Then on another truck we had which was a TruckCraft dump, No hydros. So we went with the TC Replacement tailgate Spreader which is All electric. Never had a problem with it! Just recently Sold the TC spreader for 3/4 of what i paid for it new (6 Years ago) Only because we were having problems with the truck......Now We have one dump for salt, And 2 liquid Trucks.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1170656 said:


> Because spreading by hand gets old fast.


Especially if it's hungry salt, it will eat your glove or hand.



JD Dave;1170700 said:


> V box spreaders put the exact same amount on from the time they are full untill the time they are empty.
> 
> So can a undertailgate.
> 
> ...


In your opinion. An undertailgate model doesn't limit the truck to one purpose--salting. An undertailgate model is still capable of carrying anything a dump would when the V-box is tying up all that space.

Undertailgate uses up mulch less room for storing and is generally easier to install and remove.

The same truck can carry more salt at a lower center of gravity using an undertailgate vs a V-box.

They both have their place, I wouldn't say one is hands down better than the other just like not every one needs a Blizzard or a V or a straight.


----------

